# Cyanide and Happiness Random Comic Generator



## bearycool (Dec 2, 2017)

Are you bored as fuck, or don't have a life at all? Well, simply follow this link:

http://explosm.net/rcg

And post the results you get from it.

Here is my example:


----------



## Deathfromabove (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## bearycool (Dec 2, 2017)

Well this one is very... heartwarming.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ISO'os (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 2, 2017)

There's a lot of duds but not too hard to get some gems.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## bearycool (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Deathfromabove (Dec 2, 2017)

Literally my life


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Dec 2, 2017)

Deep.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Deathfromabove (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ISO'os (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## bearycool (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## bearycool (Dec 2, 2017)

This thread is going to waste so much time for me lol.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## bearycool (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Dec 2, 2017)

Spoiler: Some good 'uns


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## NotoriousD (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2017)

They're like the actual comics.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Pneumapteron (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Krieger (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah, tell me, you shithole!


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 2, 2017)

TheAmazingAxolotl said:


>


Life comes at you fast.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## March Hare (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## AF 802 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Dec 4, 2017)

this one is too close to home


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Virus (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## AF 802 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Cornhole (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Directing (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Wallace (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## AF 802 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Tom Spring (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Hanamura (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Deathfromabove (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## ES 148 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Dec 5, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Overcast (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## bearycool (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Overcast (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Hiragana (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## QB 290 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Hiragana (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## QB 290 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh shit it generated every Assigned Male comic ever


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 6, 2017)

relatable


----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Zarkov (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MissMorbid (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Hiragana (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Pigeon On A Stick (Dec 7, 2017)

lyndon_johnson.jpg


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## heymate (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## DailyToastBoat (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 8, 2017)

what in tosche station


----------



## heymate (Dec 8, 2017)

some more


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## AA 102 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Overcast (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## AA 102 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 8, 2017)

Whoever said webcomics are dead is a fucking liar.


----------



## Somar (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## QB 290 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## nice (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## QB 290 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 11, 2017)

I can only be friends with unreasonable harpies


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## AA 102 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Leapin_Lizards_98 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## bearycool (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 11, 2017)

bearycool said:


>


I bet you're loving all the homoeroticism in all these.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Nothin Personnel Kid (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Dec 27, 2017)




----------

